# John Deere Model A 1949 blueprints



## madtractor (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm looking for some John Deere Model A 1949 blueprints or schematics of the whole tractor. I'm not finding much and from what I've seen the manual would probably not help. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Madtractor! Have you tried your local John Deere dealership? I was fairly surprised when I found out that they still make available most decals and what not for the older equipment.


----------



## madtractor (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll give the dealership a try tomorrow and I'm still looking if that doesn't work. Thanks.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

What you need is a service manual, they can be tough to find. Let us know if you are able to find something through the dealer cause I have a 1948 A. Other that that there is eBay.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't found any blueprints, but this looked interesting.
https://smallfarmersjournal.com/product/manuals/manual-158-jd-model-a-tractor/

http://www.amazon.com/John-Deere-Shop-Manual-Series/dp/0872880672


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure about the I&T but I think I had one for my B and it was pretty vaugue, wish I could find it and re evaluate that. The oporaters manual is a must have but don't get a reprint, the illustrations will be unrecognizable. An original is worth a couple extra bucks for sure but it won't be too technical, only the basics?


----------



## madtractor (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm looking for blueprints just from what can be seen from the outside, I'm not looking for seeing inside the parts. I called dealerships around me and I ended up going to someone's house and I took photos of the tractor. After struggling for a while to figure why the length of tractor doesn't match I realized his is more like a 1952 instead of a 1949 model according to tractordata.com. The serial number on his is in the 700xxx range.

This is what tractordata.com gives for dimensions:

Weight:
5228 lbs [2371 kg]
Length:
134 inches [340 cm]
Width:
83 inches [210 cm]
86.325 inches [219 cm]
Height:
60 inches [152 cm]
63.875 inches [162 cm]

But how exactly is the tractor measured? As far as I can tell the height and length are measured like the red arrows below. And the width is just the widest the tractor is in the back without the wheels. Is this correct? Or how do you measure it?










Also I'm not sure I understand the tire sizes. On the guy's tractor I saw 5.50 - 16 on the front tires and 13.6 - 38 on the back tires. What do the numbers mean? Is the first one the width of the tire and the second one the size of the rim? 

And another thing, the height of the pipes (exhaust and filter I think) on the tractor needs to be about the same on the one I'm looking at. Is there such thing as model A 1949 with different height pipes like the one in the photo above with the red arrows? I mean, is that a year 1949? Are there different 1949 model A versions? If yes are there also other differences between them? Thank you.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmm, maybe if we're able to understand the bigger picture of what you are trying to accomplish we could better try and assist you. I'm all but sure that the dimensions of the row crop A should be the same 1947-1952 but Deere also made several othe variations of the A, such as AO witch would be the orchard model and AR that woulda been the standard model. I have a '48 in the shed and would be more than happy to take some measurements if you would like. My neighbor also has a 51 AR I can pull a tape on. I know the length of the A changed a few times before 1947. You are correct in the 38 being the rim size and the 13.6 being the tire size. Most late styled A row crop tractors (1947-1952) I have seen have 38s.


----------

